

7 Cool Things to Help You Understand Big Data for Education - t4s
http://www.tabletsforschools.org.uk/7-cool-things-to-help-you-understand-big-data-for-education/

======
timthorn
> Your class just attended a field trip. They seemed to enjoy it, how engaged
> were they in reality? The old-fashioned way: A show of hands, a
> questionnaire, or perhaps a quiz to test learning. The big data way: Give
> students access to tablets, and monitor their social media or email data.

Really? They're proposing the mining of email?

> The kind of education-related big data you see will one of the following:
> System-wide Data: This includes grades, disciplinary records and attendance.
> This data can be used to draw inferences that can inform recommendations
> <snip>

Big data?

